Ask HN: What are some common abbreviations you use as a developer? - yagamidev
======
westurner
These are called 'codelabels'. They're great for prefix-tagging commit
messages, pull requests, and todo lists:

BLD: build

BUG: bug

CLN: cleanup

DOC: documentation

ENH: enhancement

ETC: config

PRF: performance

REF: refactor

RLS: release

SEC: security

TST: test

UBY: usability

DAT: data

SCH: schema

REQ: requirement

REQ: request

ANN: announcement

STORY: user story

EPIC: grouping of user stories

There's a table of these codelabels here:
[https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/software-
development...](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/consulting/software-
development#codelabels)

Someday TODO FIXME XXX I'll get around to:

\- [ ] DOC: create a separate site/organization for codelabels

\- [ ] ENH: a tool for creating/renaming GitHub labels with unique foreground
and background colors

------
greenyoda
PEBKAC: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair (i.e., "user error").

------
westurner
YAGNI: Ya' ain't gonna need it

LOL, lulz

DRY: Don't Repeat Yourself

KISS: Keep It _Super Simple_

MVC: Model-View-Controller

MVT: Model-View-Template

MVVM: Model-View-View-Model

UI: User Interface

UX: User Experience

GUI: Graphical User Interface

CLI: Command Line Interface

CAP: Consistency, Availability, Partition tolerance

DHT: Distributed Hash Table

ETL: Extract, Transform, and Load

ESB: Enterprise Service Bus

MQ: Message Queue

VM: Virtual Machine

LXC: Linux Containers

[D]VCS, RCS: [Distributed] Version/Revision Control System

XP: Extreme Programming

CI: Continuous Integration

CD: Continuous Deployment

TDD: Test-Driven Development

BDD: Behavior-Driven Development

DFS, BFS: Depth/Breadth First Search

CRM: Customer Relationship Management

CMS: Content Management System

LMS: Learning Management System

ERP: Enterprise Resource Planning system

HTTP: Hypertext Transfer Protocol

HTTP STS: HTTP Strict Transport Security

REST: Representational State Transfer

API: Application Programming Interface

HTML: Hypertext Markup Language

DOM: Document Object Model

LD: Linked Data

LOD: Linked Open Data

URI: Uniform Resource Indicator

URN: Uniform Resource Name

URL: Uniform Resource Locator

UUID: Universally Unique Identifier

RDF: Resource Description Format

RDFS: RDF Schema

OWL: Web Ontology Language

JSON-LD: JSON Linked Data

JSON: JavaScript Object Notation

CSVW: CSV on the Web

CSV: Comma Separated Values

CIA: Confidentiality, Integrity, Availability

ACL: Access Control List

RBAC: Role-Based Access Control

MAC: Mandatory Access Control

CWE: Common Weakness Enumeration

CVE: Common Vulnerabilities and Exposures

XSS: Cross-Site Scripting

CSRF: Cross-Site Request Forgery

SQLi: SQL Injection

ORM: Object-Relational Model

AUC: Area Under Curve

ROC: Receiver Operating Characteristic

DL: Description Logic

RL: Reinforcement Learning

CNN: Convolutional Neural Network

DNN: Deep Neural Network

IS: Information Systems

ROI: Return on Investment

RPU: Revenue per User

MAU: Monthly Active Users

DAU: Daily Active Users

STEM: Science, Technology, Engineering, Mathematics/Medicine

STEAM: STEM + Arts

W3C: World-Wide-Web Consortium

GNU: GNU's not Unix

WRDRD: WRD R&D

... The Sphinx ``.. index::`` directive makes it easy to include index entries
for acronym forms, too
[https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/genindex](https://wrdrd.github.io/docs/genindex)

